# Severalls exhibition 15th Aug - 1st Sept



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2012)

My friend Luke asked me to post this on his behalf, not sure the NHS will be their greatest friends 

I know of his work and cant wait to go.........








Over the past couple of months me and my partner in crime and Severalls enthusiast Ant have been working on putting together an exhibition of our photos taken over 3+ years documenting everyone's favourite mental hospital and thought there would be no more fitting place to hold it than in Slack Space, an initiative that transforms empty shops into exhibition spaces and is currently based at Eld Lane, in the heart of Colchester's town centre.

Amazingly someone somewhere said yes and it will now be running from August 15th to September 1st.
The opening private view will be held on Wednesday 15th from 7pm to 10pm and if any local (and non local) members fancy a free drink (while supplies last) and a chat while looking at photos nailed to a wall would like to come down for that then you would be very welcome (Michael, you are invited as well)!

Some more information can be found on the Facebook event page here but if you can't go it will still be running for a few weeks afterwards and if you get the chance to go I'd appreciate any comments!



Severalls Photography Exhibition at Slack Space,Colchester  ​
.


----------



## Gavanova (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds absolutely fantastic! Well done for organising it all. I will definitely get down (only in Braintree)


----------



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2012)

Gavanova said:


> Sounds absolutely fantastic! Well done for organising it all. I will definitely get down (only in Braintree)



Only posted the info fella! Luke and Ant are the daddies......

There are rumours of a night time explore somewhere local afterwards...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice ,well done .


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 31, 2012)

Hopefully see ya there!


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 1, 2012)

im writing in the dairy as i type


----------



## Gavanova (Aug 1, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> There are rumours of a night time explore somewhere local afterwards...



Heeelllllllllooooooooo! I'm about that!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

We did an exihbition of Fairmile called Forgotten faces and people loved it, especally the people who use dto work there. Hope it goes ok.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 1, 2012)

night crawler said:


> We did an exihbition of Fairmile called Forgotten faces and people loved it, especally the people who use dto work there. Hope it goes ok.



I thank you on behalf of Luke and Ant...

I wonder what ex staff will make of the pictures of what she is like now, or indeed ex patients? I know the boys have thousands of pictures from everywhere that is Sevs.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 1, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## Headflux (Aug 1, 2012)

Brilliant idea... I'm up for this!


----------



## Headflux (Aug 1, 2012)

Where is the facebook page?


----------



## Bones out (Aug 1, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Where is the facebook page?



Senior moment, link fixed


----------



## whodareswins (Aug 3, 2012)

If it wasn't so far away I would visit this!! Enjoyed my two visits to Sevs though and would gladly go again.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 5, 2012)

This looks well good, shame it means a 3+ hour tip! Hmm...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## Headflux (Aug 6, 2012)

Is the 15th opening night free for anyone to attend?


----------



## Bones out (Aug 6, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Is the 15th opening night free for anyone to attend?



For us explorers yes, and friends but not open to the ' general public ' till Thursday


----------



## Headflux (Aug 7, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> For us explorers yes, and friends but not open to the ' general public ' till Thursday



Excellent hoping to go on the 15th then


----------



## Bones out (Aug 13, 2012)

Going for a shameless bounce.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Going for a shameless bounce.



That is shameless!
See ya Wednesday mate, car full of us coming down


----------



## Twowheelartisan (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been one of the "quiet but watching types" for a long time. Local to the area so will pop along to the exhibition...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 15, 2012)

Exllent evening, great works, great people, great atmosphre. Was worth the 4 hours of driving! 
Really lo explorers, curious photographers, and even a former patient. 
Cheer for bringing it to our attention Bonesut, lovely to meet you and share some ol' explorers tales!


----------

